# Catfishing - Ohio River - In the winter?



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm itching to fish still and can't find myself putting my poles away for the winter. I'm a shorefisherman and I usually fish the Ohio river\Licking river - mainly because I haven't had time to search for other spots(being that I'm new to the area) Anyways, has\does anybody else fish the Ohio during the winter months? I know catfish seek deeper holes in the winter and also seek some type of structure? but what is the bite like? Any help, comments, suggestions appreciated.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

I'm also a shorebound catman that likes to get out a few time during the winter months. I do not fish the Ohio much because of lack of acsess to good waters. I do know your spot on the Licking river is a good bet because it's deep, holds structure and there is a hump on the bottom somewhere. Find the deeper holes by use of a slip float and stopper. You can also through out a heavy sinker and watch how long it takes the line to sink(provided that there isn't much current). As for my experience fishing cats in the winter it's been mostly a channel cat affair. Shad is still the standered, but i've found that chicken livers and most types of stink baits work very well.
Patience is the key, and if you don't get bit within the hour, move to another
location. Once you start getting bumps you know you found them. You might want to try Meldhal d*** also. Or near some of the power plants. Good luck and tell us how you do.


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

So I ended up not going out last night because I couldn't get any bait! I went to Meijer and Wal-Mart looking for Nightcrawlers and neither place had any? I'm going to go on my lunch break to Cincinnati Wholesale Bait. Hope they are open, I called them and got an answering machine, but it said that they are open. I'll give everyone an update after I go out tonight.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I know of a guy personally who has caught as many as 40 bluecats from the bank on the Ohio river in one day using cut baits in the winter. Cut baits in the winter is the only way to go. There are alot of excellent areas a little farther south than where you fish  The junction of the Licking & Ohio is a great spot in the warmer months . This is the season for the blue cats................. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------

